
All of Us from NIH - elies
https://allofus.nih.gov/about
======
apotatopot
This has the potential to be a very beautiful thing. It seems like companies
want us to focus on becoming as private as possible because less info we
freely release, the more valuable it is to them. I'm a firm believer that
privacy will be a hot topic of the past one day for the benefit of us all. I
understand something like that would be a long way off, requiring massive
cultural shifts, but a boy can dream.

That said, the signup process for this is horrible, all the micro videos and
all.

